# Форум 1С > Валюта, экспорт, импорт. Зарплата и кадры. Налоги и пр. >  Импорт товарного каталога с описанием

## Frant4

Народ, подскажите, намучился искать. как можно нормально топорно импортировать файл с описанием, а также и с фото. что то по типу Мегапрайс. но может есть проще-доступней системы.. Спасибо!

----------


## Fltr

> Народ, подскажите, намучился искать. как можно нормально топорно импортировать файл с описанием, а также и с фото. что то по типу Мегапрайс. но может есть проще-доступней системы.. Спасибо!


Какая конфигурация? Из какого файла?

----------


## Frant4

1С УТ 11 из xls|csv

----------


## Fltr

> 1С УТ 11 из xls|csv


Например
https://infostart.ru/public/120961/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5Ko9/3ERsgbRur

----------


## Frant4

спасибо большое!

----------


## GGF5

а для УНФ (Украина), случайно, нет локализации ?

----------

